
HireHive (YC S10) shutting down - michaelfairley
http://hirehive.com/
======
nicholasjbs
Just to be clear, our company isn't shutting down, we're just turning off our
initial product so we can focus on a new product we're working on that we
think has bigger potential.

~~~
_pius
Awesome that you're pivoting instead of giving up ... best of luck!

~~~
davidbalbert
Thanks! We're pretty excited.

------
percept
Wasn't there another YC company in the recruitment space that shut down a
while back?

Oh, it was SnapTalent (I think they wrote about their experiences, too). Is
the recruitment industry just a tough nut to crack?

~~~
nicholasjbs
Just to clarify, we're shifting focus to a new product (also in the hiring
space), not shutting down.

------
maxdemarzi
Are you guys sticking with the Recruitment industry or is this a completely
new thing?

~~~
nicholasjbs
It's a different product, but still in the hiring space.

------
randall
Good luck guys! I liked the idea of HireHive, but it seems like execution
might have been difficult. Good luck!

------
michaelfairley
This is too bad. I really enjoyed the YCommonApp, and hope something fills its
place.

~~~
nicholasjbs
We're going to keep the YCommonApp up for the time-being, but in the long run
we think our new product will do better at matching YC (and other) companies
with people who are good fits.

